# Will the FS5W71B work in a ,......



## spiderman (Mar 28, 2008)

Will the FS5W71B 5 speed transmission work in a 1988 D21 pickup that came stock with a 4 speed tranny ?? F4W71C ?? I need any and all comments on this.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

You need to google the bolt pattern size for each tranny/bell housing...thats what I would do...if they are the same dimension wise, they should be inter-changeable.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Is yours the 6 or 4 cyl?


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

The Great Transmission Thread - Club-S12.org


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if your going 4cyl to 4cyl or v6 to v6 it should.. might check the overall length of the trans.. for mounting on the x-mbr and to make sure the driveshaft is still going to fit


----------

